# Do you use a MOJO ?



## king killer delete (May 12, 2011)

Do you use a mojo or some other moving decoy?
I use a floating blue bill , I also have two teal and a Baby Mojo drake Mallard. I think they work sometimes and I think they flare birds sometimes. What do you think?


----------



## buckfever33 (May 12, 2011)

I  will use one any time I go out for the most part. They have def. helped me more times than not. People will say they will spook wood ducks. I have shot tons of wood ducks over one. Teal pile in to them and I have seen and worked alot of different species over one. That being said they will spook the crap out of geese.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2011)

I use a mojo teal on wood ducks...


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 12, 2011)

I will use them on woodies first thing as it is getting light but if I don't get my limit quick it goes off. From what I have seen they will flair once it gets good light.


----------



## Hunter22 (May 12, 2011)

They flared away from my mojo mallard decoy but I have heard they like the teal mojo. Im going to buy one and give it a try this season since I have seen some teal in our area and have a few teal decoys I use.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 12, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Do you use a mojo or some other moving decoy?
> I use a floating blue bill , I also have two teal and a Baby Mojo drake Mallard. I think they work sometimes and I think they flare birds sometimes. What do you think?



the worst thing ever made for waterfowl,the first year they were used in arkansa it tripled the waterfowl killed.late in the season the older ducks flaired on them most of the ducks we shot with mojo's were 1-2 years of age in the long run its not going to be good


----------



## meckardt (May 12, 2011)

Seems you have to use them to just get a look. But then sometimes they flare off. We sometimes put them on timers and or always have them on remote. That way we can turn them off once we get their attention. However one of our funnest hunts this year was when we forgot the Mojos and just used a jerk string. I personally think they are a pain in the A. Always having to make sure you have all the poles, then that the batteries are charged. Then carrying the bulky bodies etc... We have a couple guys on the Black now that have them on bilge pumps, along with other contraptions. We got a petition together last year to have them removed from Dave Donaldson and had tons of signatures. It didnt work  big suprise. You can try and be a hard A about it but if you dont have them in your hole and your neighbor does, best of luck.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 12, 2011)

I hunt about 30 miles south of you.  We've done alot of experimenting with them.  And what we have determined time and time again is when you think they are getting shy to them, put more out.  I've hunted over 18 before.  It's amazing!  Works on new ducks and those that have been around a while.  We don't do it all the time, but when hunting gets tough, its worth the effort.  If you don't believe me, don't try it.  I didn't tell you anyway......


----------



## Rich M (May 12, 2011)

We have hunted over 2 and seen guys hunt over 3.  They work, even just one.

My dad has one with a slower wing speed and it pulls 'em in most of the time.

However, we have more success over a bilge-pump duck butt.  Now we have 2 butts and 1 mojo.

Last year, the mojo would not pull bluebills away from a larger spread 150 yards away - we got ours but that's just the way of the birds.


----------



## Killin Time (May 13, 2011)

I heard they only work if you dont wear a facemask!


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2011)

*Here we go.*



Killin Time said:


> I heard they only work if you dont wear a facemask!


:LOL,LOL,LOL!


----------



## emusmacker (May 13, 2011)

I use one on aremote, that way I can judge the birds reactions. If they seem to dislike the mojo it goes off, if they like it I keep it going. Also like a jerk string.


----------



## browning84 (May 13, 2011)

I personally think that the spinning wing decoy technology is one of the most harmful and destructive things ever introduced into duck hunting. The fact that they work is the problem. This is a twofold problem in my opinion. It is all part of the transition that a lot of hunters go through. Take a new waterfowl hunter and put him in a swamp. He picks a place that seems right and all he does that morning is watch bird after bird fly by. Before the spinning wing decoy (SWD) he had to figure out the idea of the “X” and if he didn’t then more than likely he didn’t continue as a waterfowler. It is proven that a certain amount of the correct movement on the water will get the attention of waterfowl. Traditionally this has occurred through kicking water and the use of a good jerk strang. Get their attention and lay down some good cadences at the correct time (doesn’t even have to sound that great) and if you are close enough to the X with a realistic setup you will pull some birds. But now with the SWD you have a guy who has a bad first hunt but sees all the SWD at the boat ramp or even on his way back to the truck and so now he thinks he needs one. He gets one and gets immediate success. Now he has birds coming in on him like crazy and now he’s the real deal duck killing machine because he has a SWD. The fact that about 70% of the birds that are killed over SWD are juvenile birds really does not hold much water in this state, because we just don’t have the numbers to make much impact, but it does still matter none the less. You are still killing juvenile birds.  But in places that have big numbers and especially northern states in good flyways the SWD has a huge impact. They ruin hunting for southern flyway states because it creates much more weary birds and lower numbers of birds. By increasing kill numbers up to 30% and 70% of the killed birds are juvenile’s you are killing your breeding population and in a reasonably short amount of time. Between competing with dwindling breeding grounds and increased predation on these breeding grounds, I just don’t see any reason why SWD shouldn’t be banned nationwide. But you have all these duck killers who now have seen the affects of SWD that would become bird watchers if this happened. Build you a jerk strang, kick a little water, and learn how to correctly use a call and kill birds with a little tradition behind it. I can be satisfied with the birds I kill without a SWD. I am by no means a traditionalist or a purest in any way. If it flies it dies and at all cost I try to kill mostly drakes. Dead hens don’t lay eggs.


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2011)

*I think there is truth in what you say.*



browning84 said:


> I personally think that the spinning wing decoy technology is one of the most harmful and destructive things ever introduced into duck hunting. The fact that they work is the problem. This is a twofold problem in my opinion. It is all part of the transition that a lot of hunters go through. Take a new waterfowl hunter and put him in a swamp. He picks a place that seems right and all he does that morning is watch bird after bird fly by. Before the spinning wing decoy (SWD) he had to figure out the idea of the “X” and if he didn’t then more than likely he didn’t continue as a waterfowler. It is proven that a certain amount of the correct movement on the water will get the attention of waterfowl. Traditionally this has occurred through kicking water and the use of a good jerk strang. Get their attention and lay down some good cadences at the correct time (doesn’t even have to sound that great) and if you are close enough to the X with a realistic setup you will pull some birds. But now with the SWD you have a guy who has a bad first hunt but sees all the SWD at the boat ramp or even on his way back to the truck and so now he thinks he needs one. He gets one and gets immediate success. Now he has birds coming in on him like crazy and now he’s the real deal duck killing machine because he has a SWD. The fact that about 70% of the birds that are killed over SWD are juvenile birds really does not hold much water in this state, because we just don’t have the numbers to make much impact, but it does still matter none the less. You are still killing juvenile birds.  But in places that have big numbers and especially northern states in good flyways the SWD has a huge impact. They ruin hunting for southern flyway states because it creates much more weary birds and lower numbers of birds. By increasing kill numbers up to 30% and 70% of the killed birds are juvenile’s you are killing your breeding population and in a reasonably short amount of time. Between competing with dwindling breeding grounds and increased predation on these breeding grounds, I just don’t see any reason why SWD shouldn’t be banned nationwide. But you have all these duck killers who now have seen the affects of SWD that would become bird watchers if this happened. Build you a jerk strang, kick a little water, and learn how to correctly use a call and kill birds with a little tradition behind it. I can be satisfied with the birds I kill without a SWD. I am by no means a traditionalist or a purest in any way. If it flies it dies and at all cost I try to kill mostly drakes. Dead hens don’t lay eggs.


 I will say this , that is not the first time that motion was used in duck hunting. I do not know exactly when the practice was outlawed, but at one time hunters used call ducks ( live decoys)  to decoy birds.


----------



## browning84 (May 13, 2011)

I believe live decoys were banned in 1935


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2011)

*I knew it was a long time ago.*



browning84 said:


> I believe live decoys were banned in 1935


 Thanks


----------



## mbentle2 (May 13, 2011)

I hav heard the mojo dove will even work on ducks but I hav never tried it. I think I'm gonna try some of those quiver things you put in the water this year and see how well they ripple the water.


----------



## Headsortails (May 13, 2011)

I have seen the Mojo teal work. Teal come to it with no problem. As far as Mojo decoys in general, they are only a tool that I highly doubt will be the end of duck hunting any more than any other tool.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 14, 2011)

Browning84, You have obviously spent alot of time alone working your scenero out in your mind, so I would like to hear how mojo's are different from jerk cords when considering what age of duck you want to kill.

Personally, I killed a 7yr banded blue goose, a 6yr banded pintail and a 3yr banded greenhead this year over mojos.  When attempting to decoy ducks in any manner, the younger ducks will be more gullable.  I have heard your point several times, but in my experience, I don't buy it.

You seem to be talking down to hunters who you feel obviously don't measure up to your knowledge.  I assume your position has been determined in the field, rather than on the can reading a magazine.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 14, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> I hunt about 30 miles south of you.  We've done alot of experimenting with them.  And what we have determined time and time again is when you think they are getting shy to them, put more out.  I've hunted over 18 before.  It's amazing!  Works on new ducks and those that have been around a while.  We don't do it all the time, but when hunting gets tough, its worth the effort.  If you don't believe me, don't try it.  I didn't tell you anyway......



whats next, thats a joke, if you dont limit everyday we need more mojo's, its funny the mentality of alot of duck hunters.


----------



## bigdharris (May 14, 2011)

if your duck hunting and having fun  that should be it !!i do use mojos most of the time.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 14, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Personally, I killed a 7yr banded blue goose, a 6yr banded pintail and a 3yr banded greenhead this year over mojos.



Can I go hunting with you?


----------



## browning84 (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn’t put it as I am talking down or badly of someone for using a spinning wing decoy. However I do think it is degrading duck hunting as a sport. It’s like corking a bat, it just too much of a good thing. Take reelfoot lake for example. That place has gotten out of control. People have hundreds of decoys in their spreads with something like 10-12 mojo’s just to get a shot at a few ducks explain the fun in that. I would almost say that place is the birth place of competition in duck hunting. Call makers came up with the metal reed for that place because it just gets more volume, and now that is a piece of reelfoot history. But this is not that case for the SWD. They will make history that’s for sure but the history will spell out how bad they are for duck hunting and when they were band, it’s all cyclical. From the use of the punt gun to live decoys to now the SWD, they come and go and I hope to see the SWD go very soon. Take a SWD in early season and ducks will practically land on them from what I have seen in videos and such. The reason in my opinion a jerk string is different than a SWD is because it does not get the same reaction as a SWD does. Yes juvenile duck will decoy faster but by using a SWD you are getting more ducks to decoy and from what studies shown people are getting 30% increased kills per year. You are using a device that tricks a lot of young birds so in turn you are killing more young ducks than in previous years. I like killing ducks a lot but I would rather kill a few ducks with my work I put in instead of a wad of ducks brought in by a SWD. Do your scouting and get on the X and kill ducks. Or remove the history from duck hunting and set up between the roost and the X and turn on the SWD and watch “Magic” happen. I personally can’t stand to listen to the dang things running. I’d like to see a federal ban this year. 
Greg: did you have ages determined on all of your ducks this year? If not don’t feed me your I don’t buy it business based off of 3 old birds you killed unless of course those are the only birds you did kill then by all means keep using your SWD cause you seem to be doing everyone else a favor, but I don’t see this being the case.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2011)

*Decoys*

Now I am not above using 300 decoys and my MOJOs. But some of the problems are not here in GA. To our North we have states that are feeding ducks and doing everything the can to short stop the flyway. You can even see it in the state of GA. We have folks that shot mallards every time they hunt which I think is great. If you kill a mallard in south GA . you have killed a 10 point buck. I use mine in the salt water and I think if there is a problem in some areas thats where they should be looked at.


----------



## Killin Time (May 14, 2011)

I agree that they do work sometimes mainly in my exp (very limited) they work in the early season.  I will also agree that it takes some of the work out of hunting and i personally think there are much better ways to kill a duck (like say being where you saw the birds the day before) whatever happened to the long lost jerk string?


----------



## Killin Time (May 14, 2011)

and who kills 3 banded birds in one season that arnt all geese we need to go hunting with this pro!


----------



## emusmacker (May 14, 2011)

I personally think that youg ducks will decoy easily anyway. They are easier to call in abd fool.  Not trying to get into a debating match with you Browning, but you stated that you learned what you have by watching videos.  You do know most vids are edited, and you're only going to see the best hunts.  I don't have a problem with mojos, and as far as tradition goes, why not go back to using carved decoys instead of mass produced ones and metal reeds. They never had acrylic calls back in 1937, but you don't hear folks complaining about them removing tradition from duck hunting.  While I do think mojos help, I've had more success without em than with em.


----------



## emusmacker (May 14, 2011)

Dang, a guy kills 3 banded birds in a season and now he's a pro.  Concrats to him, I'd love to kill 3 banded ducks in a season. Would that make me a pro. I mean isn't that really just LUCK, if not then how do you just hunt banded only ducks besides going to a preserve?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 15, 2011)

Our club kills about 3500 ducks per year.  Killing bands is about killing numbers.  I am not a pro and learn something new most days of the season.  All I know for sure is no one can tell you what a duck will or won't do on any given day, but if you try enough different techniques and keep a good journal, more than not, you can find what they want.

Most duck bands on NE Arkansas are killed the last 2 weeks of the season.  I have several guesses as to why, but that's not what this thread is about.

Woods Savvy: Yes, my dog, boys, friends and guests love to kill limits of ducks as often as possible.  I hunt hard and often - and can't see a reason to apoligize for it.

Killin Time:  I love jerk cords and use them - always good for the finish.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 15, 2011)

I dont use them because the price is rediculous.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 15, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Our club kills about 3500 ducks per year.  Killing bands is about killing numbers.  I am not a pro and learn something new most days of the season.  All I know for sure is no one can tell you what a duck will or won't do on any given day, but if you try enough different techniques and keep a good journal, more than not, you can find what they want.
> 
> Most duck bands on NE Arkansas are killed the last 2 weeks of the season.  I have several guesses as to why, but that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> ...



killing 3500 ducks is strong and congrats,how many ducks did your camp average before the mojo's, Are two camps are well known in arkansa and have been guiding since the early 80's. when the SWD came out they used them just as much as anybody and still do, we dont like it but it is what is, i am not looking for you to apoligize all im saying its not going to be good for long haul. the main problem i have with it is when were working a good group of ducks and the group that set up beside us just left macks with 18 mojo's and 5 ducks dip there hole out of a hundred because of the mojo and they shoot. giving all the birds knowledge and killing 2-3 at best.


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2011)

*No free educations*



Woods Savvy said:


> killing 3500 ducks is strong and congrats,how many ducks did your camp average before the mojo's, Are two camps are well known in arkansa and have been guiding since the early 80's. when the SWD came out they used them just as much as anybody and still do, we dont like it but it is what is, i am not looking for you to apoligize all im saying its not going to be good for long haul. the main problem i have with it is when were working a good group of ducks and the group that set up beside us just left macks with 18 mojo's and 5 ducks dip there hole out of a hundred because of the mojo and they shoot. giving all the birds knowledge and killing 2-3 at best.


 Thats one thing I do not like to do is give ducks a free education.


----------



## emusmacker (May 15, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Thats one thing I do not like to do is give ducks a free education.



Like calling them in and then missing them?  Doesn't really matter if you're usin SWD's or floaters, once they get shot at or a few get killed then the others get educated. Everytime one goes duck hunting the birds that decoy are educated unless you kill every single bird that drops in.


----------



## browning84 (May 15, 2011)

Wow 3500 that’s a good number, how many people are in the club tho. Killing those numbers though obviously means ya’ll are either leasing from farmers or you have done a lot of work to make food available, if either is the case do you really think you need SWD. I personally think SWD are a copout for some who does not know how or want to do the leg work to decoy duck in a more traditional way. I still stand by my theory that SWD are killing our duck hunting tradition and putting ducks in the laps of unknowledgeable hunters.


----------



## browning84 (May 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Like calling them in and then missing them?  Doesn't really matter if you're usin SWD's or floaters, once they get shot at or a few get killed then the others get educated. Everytime one goes duck hunting the birds that decoy are educated unless you kill every single bird that drops in.



I would disagree a little on that. I think a SWD strait up educates ducks, they see those things a long way off and by the end of the season eventually avoid them like the plague. But decoys and calls will at least give you a chance to get them close and screw it up on your own.  This is where having versatility in your calling and the ability to show ducks something in a way they have never seen it before. I would say yes you are educating a duck any time it is shot at but I think decoys and calls are the best route.


----------



## emusmacker (May 15, 2011)

browning84 said:


> I would disagree a little on that. I think a SWD strait up educates ducks, they see those things a long way off and by the end of the season eventually avoid them like the plague. But decoys and calls will at least give you a chance to get them close and screw it up on your own.  This is where having versatility in your calling and the ability to show ducks something in a way they have never seen it before. I would say yes you are educating a duck any time it is shot at but I think decoys and calls are the best route.



Good point, and also many birds become educated from hail calls and all the competition calling that sometimes just a simple quack or feeding call will work.  I've seen birds in the late season flare from big spreads and great calling, but haveseen em drop in once the dekes were reduced to only 6 or 7 and the calling peeled back.   Again not trying to claim to be expert here but you ain't gotta be a competition class caller to call in and kill ducks. The Duck Commander said that the best sounding live hen mallard would lose a duck calling contest.

I know some great duck killers that can't call like a pro. So really like I said we educate ducks every time we hunt em.  I have a mojo and use it sometimes, most of the time I don't cuase it's too much trouble to haul in and setup.


----------



## Scott R (May 15, 2011)

I'm into the "tradition" end of the game I guess.  I carve my own decoys and rarely use calls.  Of the few calls I use none are acrylic.  Never used a Mojo or any other swimming, flying, or whatever else they can make em' do now in my spread.  Have used a jerk cord.....maybe 2 times in the last 5 years...too much trouble.  I DO scout and watch birds to determine how I set up and where.  When that stops working....I'll probably stop hunting....and I don't foresee that ever happening.

My opinion is...use what makes you happy.  Personally I  think it's a shortcut and I feel better about a hunt when I know I had more to do with the success of it than some electronic gimmick....but that's a personal thing.  We all have a different approach to the sport and the products we use.  I just never want ot rat hole myself into being dependant on a product to kill ducks for me.  I always figured if it stopped working then you're screwed until the next gimmick hits the market I guess.  If you rely on yourself you never have that problem.


----------



## emusmacker (May 15, 2011)

I know what you mean Scott. I'd much rather scout and find the birds, then try and figure out how to get to em and the best setup. I don't own any acrylic calls either, just custom wood calls. Nothing wrong with holding onto the traditions, that is what makes duck hunting so much more special is the history.


----------



## Killin Time (May 15, 2011)

3500 for a paid lease is nothing special i know groups that do that on public land every year... the moral of this story is that anyone who really hunts knows from exp how well these decoys work or Dont work so all of yall that dont scout charge your credit card up with a bunch of mojos and set up down wind from us and we will keep cussin yall like we have since they came out!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 15, 2011)

I have no problem with new-to-the sport hunters having success- with robo's, mojo's or otherwise.  I do understand why some public land hunters may not look at the big picture.  The more hunters we have, the more licenses and stamps are sold, and the more new members conservation associations have.  These folks bring new hunters and children to our sport.  The more interest we have in our sport, the more money flows into the success of waterfowl.  Ultimately, more ducks can be produced through land purchases, CRP programs, co-ops, and other programs than any SWT can help kill.  Hunters are responsible for a minimal amount of total yearly duck degredation anyway.

We are trouble when our sport cannot produce enough money to protect itself.

The introduction of robo's happened in 1999 and 2000.  As many of you know, these were banner years for the southern Mississippi flyway, and it had nothing to do with SWD's - there were ducks everywhere.  I have read the numbers, but I'm not sure they are comparing apples to apples.  Everyone has prejudices, and they typically try to use less than factual info to make their points- including outdoor journalists.

I competed in archery in the early 90's and heard many a debate between the traditional guys and compound shooters - even heard a few where traditional guys were not "traditional enough."  One man's tool is anothers end-of-the-world scenerio.

Surely there are different hunting styles.  I have buddies that deck out in high dollar gear that just want to hang out, and could care less if they kill duck, but they are having fun.  Why do we have the need to tell others how they should hunt?

I have not seen a technique for duck hunting that is automatic on any given day, or that ducks will not become weiry to.  It will all be okay.  I feel confident SWD's will not end the sport we love.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (May 15, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> 3500 for a paid lease is nothing special i know groups that do that on public land every year...



I've been around this game for a while.  I assure you 3500 ducks is something special.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 15, 2011)

That guy always has something to say about someones accomplishments.


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2011)

Speaking of hunting Ga only here, I'm not gettin into the rest of the debate. I personally use em during early teal season, after that you can have em till next sept as far as I'm concerned. 

Someone commented about using a dove mojo, they will work in sept.


----------



## Killin Time (May 15, 2011)

i know hes such a bully i was not knocking his efforts i was tryin to make  a ill faded point...  keep buying them please!


----------



## browning84 (May 16, 2011)

I have decided there is no winning anyone over to either side in this discussion. Some of you think it is ethical to use SWD’s and I don’t. As stated before I’m by no means a purest or traditionalist but I do believe in keeping a level of standards and ethics and I believe the SWD’s cross that line. Right or wrong I prefer not to use one nor do I prefer to hunt with someone who uses one. 

Greg how many people are in your club?


----------



## emusmacker (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Greg about the future of our sport, I think so many folks get caught up in the, "this ain't ethical or this ain't right" that they forget about what duck is reall about. I have a mojo and sometimes use it and sometimes don't. But EVERYTIME I venture out it's time I'm enjoying in the field. And WE NEED MORE YOUNG HUNTERS or our TTRADITION will be gone forever. I don't condemn those that use mojos and and those that don't. If it keeps someone from hunting with me, then OK.   I'm not going to lose any sleep over that.   But I've also heard folks trash others for waterswatting then turn right around and the "duck of their dreams" lights in from of em and BOOM. But you know the funny thing is, that very same person got just as much excitement as the others.  To me duck hunting is the thrill of scouting, studying the weather and wind, deke placement, and teaching my son or some othwer newbir the thrill of duck hunting, be it with or without a mojo.


----------



## browning84 (May 16, 2011)

Really? Yes tradition will die if we don’t keep introducing the youth to the sport. But my point is that what tradition is being passed if all the youth sees you do is push a stake in the ground and slap a SWD on top and flip it on; is tradition now good timing with the remote to turn the blasted thing off in time for those wavery birds so they don’t flare. Tradition is something you can be proud of and if you are proud after a hunt over SWD’s then good on you sir but I can tell you that any youth I introduce will not hunt over them and will know why. Tradition is not about even killing ducks but when you do you can feel good about the work you put in all year long from becoming proficient on your calls too practicing out on the range to become the best shooter you can be. Apparently I am alone in my thoughts on this or others realize it is a losing battle and choose not to speak up, guess I’m crazy huh.


----------



## emusmacker (May 16, 2011)

No Browning, you're not crazy, you actually have very valid points. And I agree, I'd rather teach em how to scout, and know what to look for and how to work the birds effectively. If they succeed then great if they don't then they've still learned alot. But I'm not going to get all up in the air anout SWD's. They've been out nearly 20 years and have you really seen that big of a deal in PERSON, not on videos the negative impact they have. 

As far as the calling, as I stated earlier I think is's a little overrated. No doubt you have to be decent but more importantly, you need to know when and when not to call. And know the difference in calls. Just like in turkey hunting, what sounds good to a judge behind the curtain may not sound good to a wily old hen mallard.  And again I quote the Duck Commander, "Some guys are world champion duck callers and some are world champion duck killers, I'm a duck killer".  So you see I have no problem teaching my kid that duck hunting ain't just about the klill, cause even with a mojo you ain't guaranteed a kill, and from my experience in the FIELD, it's actually the opposite.


----------



## Killin Time (May 16, 2011)

couldnt have said it any better


----------



## king killer delete (May 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> No Browning, you're not crazy, you actually have very valid points. And I agree, I'd rather teach em how to scout, and know what to look for and how to work the birds effectively. If they succeed then great if they don't then they've still learned alot. But I'm not going to get all up in the air anout SWD's. They've been out nearly 20 years and have you really seen that big of a deal in PERSON, not on videos the negative impact they have.
> 
> As far as the calling, as I stated earlier I think is's a little overrated. No doubt you have to be decent but more importantly, you need to know when and when not to call. And know the difference in calls. Just like in turkey hunting, what sounds good to a judge behind the curtain may not sound good to a wily old hen mallard.  And again I quote the Duck Commander, "Some guys are world champion duck callers and some are world champion duck killers, I'm a duck killer".  So you see I have no problem teaching my kid that duck hunting ain't just about the klill, cause even with a mojo you ain't guaranteed a kill, and from my experience in the FIELD, it's actually the opposite.


 You are right you gotta be able to change in the middle of your hunt. Most of the duck calling only works on birds that have some how made it down this far with out hearing a duck call or seeing a bunch of decoys on the way down. I will take my mojo down if I think the birds do not like it. change is good if it produces results.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 18, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> 3500 for a paid lease is nothing special i know groups that do that on public land every year... the moral of this story is that anyone who really hunts knows from exp how well these decoys work or Dont work so all of yall that dont scout charge your credit card up with a bunch of mojos and set up down wind from us and we will keep cussin yall like we have since they came out!



thats a good laugh, down wind of you and your buddies that killed 3500 ducks, come on to arkansa ill give you and your buddies a place to stay and take you to the hole of your choice i need a good laugh..


----------



## fishndinty (May 23, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> I have no problem with new-to-the sport hunters having success- with robo's, mojo's or otherwise.  I do understand why some public land hunters may not look at the big picture.  The more hunters we have, the more licenses and stamps are sold, and the more new members conservation associations have.  These folks bring new hunters and children to our sport.  The more interest we have in our sport, the more money flows into the success of waterfowl.  Ultimately, more ducks can be produced through land purchases, CRP programs, co-ops, and other programs than any SWT can help kill.  Hunters are responsible for a minimal amount of total yearly duck degredation anyway.



X2    Spoken like a man who has some inkling of the biology of duck production, and not a traditionalist whining that newbs are "stealing" a few of his ducks.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 23, 2011)

We have a snow goose Mojoe it works good on ross geese. The Jewel is very flashy now do to mojoes. Mojoes has some pretty good wings too. 
The choices in life are many! to use or not to use, to do or not to do, It is every hunters choice.  Just remember keep it legal, safe, fun and respect other hunters and private property.
besafe and good luck.
Larry


----------



## USMC0844 (May 23, 2011)

I would like to meet the first hunter that tied a bunch of reeds together, painted them to look like a duck and put it on the water. I wonder if he was shunned from his village for making a floater decoy and ruining duck hunting forever. This conversation is priceless.


----------



## Killin Time (May 23, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> thats a good laugh, down wind of you and your buddies that killed 3500 ducks, come on to arkansa ill give you and your buddies a place to stay and take you to the hole of your choice i need a good laugh..



thankfully we can kill them with only a seven hour drive but if we ever run into that sort of problem ill be sure to give you and your yellow dog a call


----------



## emusmacker (May 23, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> I would like to meet the first hunter that tied a bunch of reeds together, painted them to look like a duck and put it on the water. I wonder if he was shunned from his village for making a floater decoy and ruining duck hunting forever. This conversation is priceless.



Yep he was banned for ruining the then tradition of duck hunting.  Funny how no one wants to bash on inertia driven semiautos, or acrylic calls, or mud motors vs paddles and push poles.  I mean how many duck hunters today still use hand carved dekes, custom wood calls, skiffs and no motors?   Not very many. If you're gonna single out the "terriblr, tradition ruining swd" then go ahead and single out the other duck hunting objects that we use today that just ain't traditional.  

Very entertaining thread. reminds me of the baiting threads in the deer forum.  People telling others how to hunt and what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## Killin Time (May 23, 2011)

from what i have seen latley around my area the people that do use mojos ( after i get my limit i ride around to spy on them) are some goof balls they blow there call like its goin out of style, dont were facemasks, point at the birds and maily dont kill anything but i guess theyre buying tags and duck stamps so that means theyre still playing a vital role in the duck hunting community after all who would we talk about at the bar without them?


----------



## emusmacker (May 24, 2011)

LOL,   stop talkin bout us rookie duck hunters, we's got to learn somehows. You should stop by next time and currekt us.


----------



## Scott R (May 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep he was banned for ruining the then tradition of duck hunting.  Funny how no one wants to bash on inertia driven semiautos, or acrylic calls, or mud motors vs paddles and push poles.  I mean how many duck hunters today still use hand carved dekes, custom wood calls, skiffs and no motors?   Not very many. If you're gonna single out the "terriblr, tradition ruining swd" then go ahead and single out the other duck hunting objects that we use today that just ain't traditional.
> 
> Very entertaining thread. reminds me of the baiting threads in the deer forum.  People telling others how to hunt and what is right and what is wrong.



  I think everyone takes the sport WAY to serious.  If people would respect others opinions and the way they choose to do things..and take that extra step to restrain themselves from "helping" by pointing out how much better they are than others and how you should listen to them if you want to successful....these forums would crash and burn.   

Yes...it's entertaining sometimes...but seeing simple questions turned into a "chest beating" match constantly gets OLD.


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2011)

*Mud*



usmc0844 said:


> i would like to meet the first hunter that tied a bunch of reeds together, painted them to look like a duck and put it on the water. I wonder if he was shunned from his village for making a floater decoy and ruining duck hunting forever. This conversation is priceless.


 I think they used mud before they used reeds. LANCE MILLER USED LARRYS BLEACH JUGS LAST YEAR AND KILLED A BUNCH OF RINGERS.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 24, 2011)

killin time said:


> Thankfully we can kill them with only a seven hour drive but if we ever run into that sort of problem ill be sure to give you and your yellow dog a call



thats what i figured all mouth no game


----------



## USMC0844 (May 24, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I think they used mud before they used reeds. LANCE MILLER USED LARRYS BLEACH JUGS LAST YEAR AND KILLED A BUNCH OF RINGERS.


They did use mud but it was easier to visualize with with the reed floater..... Lance how dare you recycle Larry's recyclables. Now I can't hunt in the landfills because they are educated to bleach bottles.


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

Scott R said:


> I think everyone takes the sport WAY to serious.  If people would respect others opinions and the way they choose to do things..and take that extra step to restrain themselves from "helping" by pointing out how much better they are than others and how you should listen to them if you want to successful....these forums would crash and burn.
> 
> Yes...it's entertaining sometimes...but seeing simple questions turned into a "chest beating" match constantly gets OLD.



First of I do take duck hunting VERY serious.

But I also agree with you.  Just because one does or doesn't use a certain LEGAL tactic, gives no one else reason to criticize that person.   Why not just respect the way others hunt. And like you said alot can be learned by listening to others and learning different tactics.

Good post.


----------



## vrooom (May 25, 2011)

I've never used one.  Besides the epilepsy it would give me, I'd feel like too big of a goober if I had to rely on a bunch of electronics to kill a duck.


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

LOL, that's funny vrooom.  I hate having to rely on electronics to find my way in the woods via gps. Dang I'm such a goober.


----------



## vrooom (May 25, 2011)

Not exactly a valid comparison, but if you feel like a goober, you probably are.


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

HOW IS IT NOT A VALID COMPARISON.?  The old timers didn't have a gps, and didn't need one to find their way out of the woods.  How would using a mojo make you feel like a goober?

Just asking?


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

*Now wait a minute.*



vrooom said:


> I've never used one.  Besides the epilepsy it would give me, I'd feel like too big of a goober if I had to rely on a bunch of electronics to kill a duck.


 Just cause you have never used one does  not make it the wrong thing to do. I have killed a bunch of ducks long before I ever  saw  a MOJO,  I dont always use  a MOJO. I have seen ducks flare from a MOJO and I do  not think they work every time. I do feel that a MOJO  is like a GPS. A tool to be used . Way back when the first GPS came around I was involved with the U.S. Armys testing of the system. We did not see it as something that was bad. At that time soldiers were required  to be able to read a map and I mean real good because that was the only tool we had to move around our area of operation.  Now I know that soldiers have to be able to read a map today but they have tools that we did not even dream about in the Jungles of south east Asia .Now I feel that the MOJO is an aid just as the GPS is . I promise you that we did not have MOJOs back in 1960 when I started duck hunting. I use a MOJO ,just like I use a trail Cam and my GPS. Does that make it wrong?


----------



## Killin Time (May 25, 2011)

at the end of the day if you rely on a mojo to kill a duck you should hang it up and take up deer hunting there so dumb they run out in front of your truck


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> at the end of the day if you rely on a mojo to kill a duck you should hang it up and take up deer hunting there so dumb they run out in front of your truck



LOL, you so funny.  Is this Jerry Lewis?  

at the end of the day if you drive a vehicle that uses a key to crank it then you should just stay home and not go anywhere.  horse and buggies are where it's at.


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

*Give me a break*



Killin Time said:


> at the end of the day if you rely on a mojo to kill a duck you should hang it up and take up deer hunting there so dumb they run out in front of your truck


 How old are you ? Like I said I have been hunting ducks since 1960 . I was probably killin ducks   before you were born. Now Killin ducks is easy when you got ducks and you probably have a honey hole that no one else can go to. I kill ducks where most waterfowlers would fear to go. Normally I have dolphins in my decoys. And when I talk big water I am hunting the Atlantic ocean. Oh by the way I have one deer stand that has had over 100 deer killed out of it since 1997. So you think what you want. I still have some wooden Victors decoys that an old man gave me when I started duck hunting. I did not stop hunting when I stated useing plastic decoys.


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

*3 dollars*

Yea I bought a 3 dollar duck stamp.


----------



## Jaker (May 26, 2011)

This is just my opinion on this thread, but anyone downing the use of mojos, probably hasn't sat there and watched a group of incompetent callers, set up a hundred yards from you, on public land in arkansas, and kill the mess out of ducks, just cuz they have several mojos in their spread. In georgia, it really doesn't matter that much if you have one or not, just my opinion, but I hardly ever use one, cuz there is no need, its more about the x, you take a wma in arkansas where theres 20k acres of flooded timber and there is no such thing as a definate x, a place where you actually have to convince the birds to land in your hole instead of any of the other hundred holes with hunters in them within a half mile of you, and thats where you need em, not lookin down on anyones response, but its a little different out there than it is when your hunting the "x" in georgia. Here you just gotta determine what corner of the sleugh they normally land in, toss out your dozen deeks and kill em. Hunting in georgia is harder cuz we have less ducks, I kill a lot more ducks/per ducks encountered here, than I do in arkansas, because of the competition. a mojo is absolutely neccessary 99% of the time when hunting public land out west.


----------



## vrooom (May 27, 2011)

> Just cause you have never used one does not make it the wrong thing to do.



Where did I ever say it was wrong?  I simply said I don't choose to use one because they're annoying and I would feel like a goober.



> a mojo is absolutely neccessary 99% of the time when hunting public land out west.



You had me up until that comment.  I must be in the 1% then because I don't use one here and I don't use one out west, and I have good success in both places, in probably a lot of the same places you hunt with one.  Sure, it's a tool.  If you choose to use it, so be it, but to think it's absolutely neccessary in most situations is a lot of crap.  If this offends anybody then that simply tell me that you need that crutch to kill birds.  It's a tool.  One I simply choose not to use because I don't need it.  If you rely on it that heavily you might need to improve other parts of your game.


----------



## Jaker (May 27, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Where did I ever say it was wrong?  I simply said I don't choose to use one because they're annoying and I would feel like a goober.
> 
> 
> 
> You had me up until that comment.  I must be in the 1% then because I don't use one here and I don't use one out west, and I have good success in both places, in probably a lot of the same places you hunt with one.  Sure, it's a tool.  If you choose to use it, so be it, but to think it's absolutely neccessary in most situations is a lot of crap.  If this offends anybody then that simply tell me that you need that crutch to kill birds.  It's a tool.  One I simply choose not to use because I don't need it.  If you rely on it that heavily you might need to improve other parts of your game.



Maybe not where you hunt out west? maybe its just my opinion, but let me rephrase, it is absolutely neccessary if you want to kill a limit of birds, when you have an equally competent caller set up 150yds from you in an equally desirable spot, with several mojos. you take everybody else and tell em they cant use a mojo, then i can kill boat loads of birds without one. I can even do it sometimes without a mojo when they are using one, but I have sat there and watched to many times groups of birds dive bombing holes around us, and us only getting singles and doubles when we don't have a mojo out.  Do I like using a mojo? not really, its a hassle. Do i use one, yes nearly every time i hunt out west, and almost never here in georgia. Do I rely on it, only when my competition has one. I've got a few honey holes in arkansas that I don't use them, cuz theres hardly ever anyone out there to compete with. But if I'm gonna be hunting somewhere like Swan lake and I know that there is gonna be a guide with 3 of em on the same lake, then ya Im gonna stick a couple out.


----------



## CraigM (May 27, 2011)

Jaker said:


> Maybe not where you hunt out west? maybe its just my opinion, but let me rephrase, it is absolutely neccessary if you want to kill a limit of birds, when you have an equally competent caller set up 150yds from you in an equally desirable spot, with several mojos. you take everybody else and tell em they cant use a mojo, then i can kill boat loads of birds without one. I can even do it sometimes without a mojo when they are using one, but I have sat there and watched to many times groups of birds dive bombing holes around us, and us only getting singles and doubles when we don't have a mojo out.  Do I like using a mojo? not really, its a hassle. Do i use one, yes nearly every time i hunt out west, and almost never here in georgia. Do I rely on it, only when my competition has one. I've got a few honey holes in arkansas that I don't use them, cuz theres hardly ever anyone out there to compete with. But if I'm gonna be hunting somewhere like Swan lake and I know that there is gonna be a guide with 3 of em on the same lake, then ya Im gonna stick a couple out.




I've actually found that mojo's with only one wing work the best


----------



## emusmacker (May 27, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Where did I ever say it was wrong?  I simply said I don't choose to use one because they're annoying and I would feel like a goober.
> 
> 
> 
> You had me up until that comment.  I must be in the 1% then because I don't use one here and I don't use one out west, and I have good success in both places, in probably a lot of the same places you hunt with one.  Sure, it's a tool.  If you choose to use it, so be it, but to think it's absolutely neccessary in most situations is a lot of crap.  If this offends anybody then that simply tell me that you need that crutch to kill birds.  It's a tool.  One I simply choose not to use because I don't need it.  If you rely on it that heavily you might need to improve other parts of your game.



Do you use a gps at all?  You must feel like a goober if you do. I mean it's a tool also and it's also not necessary.  Just a map and compass and a good journal.  But like the mojo, the gps makes it easier and more convenient.  Just the way goobers like to hunt.


----------



## BA17 (May 27, 2011)

*Huh?*

I don't really understand this post.  It seems that some folks are bitter because they choose not to hunt with a SWD and  then some newbie buys one and sets up next to him and steals "his" ducks that he worked for.  One of the main things I don't uderstand is where do you draw the line on what is acceptible technology to use duck hunting?  Do you use a gun?  Do you use decoys? Do you have a duck call? Do you use a boat?  Do you use waders?  My point is this:  at some point all of these items completely revolutionized duck hunting and made it where more people could kill more ducks.  So why is the SWD the most evil thing ever?  Instead of discouraging a new duck hunter from using a SWD why don't you help him and encourage him to also take up predador hunting?  Explain to him how killing predators will help with duck numbers.  

I don't know where y'all hunt and I am by no means a duck master, but what I have learned is that you have to work to kill ducks.  Whether you are in a GA swamp or in NE Arkasas you will not kill ducks if you don't do the work.  You can put a SWD in a walmart parking lot and it does not guarantee that ducks will come to it.  You still have to be where the ducks want to be.  I have yet to see a duck try to land where he did not want to land.  Some days they respond to the SWD and some days they want nothing to do with them.  I think it is the same with decoys and jerk strings.  You have to watch the ducks and respond to what they want to see.  Further, you still have to shoot them.  I have a couple of SWD and have yet to see a duck fly in and wave a white flag.  

I may be in the minority here, but it is necessary that we bring new blood into the outdoor sports.  The number of hunting and fishing license applications have steadily dropped in the last 10 years.  If a newbie wants to buy some SWD's to make it a little more fun for himself (and hopefully his kids) then more power to him.  I have hunted with Greg and can confirm the number of ducks his club is killing.  I was a memeber there the year before last and we killed 3 banded ducks in a 3-4 day span, but we still had to work for it.   I am by no means a very good duck hunter, but what I lack in experience, I make up with enthusiasm.  We should encourage hunters to get out there and have positive experiences in the outdoors instead of chastizing them on the internet.  The more hunters we have, the more land that get preserved for hunting purposes and the more money that will go towards "our" conservation efforts.  If we continue to loose hunters then the dollars will go to groups like P.E.W., PETA, etc. and the land will either be developed or turned into bird sanctuaries.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 27, 2011)

My .02 in this debate is If you use 1 or you dont is up to you. I use them now and then.  Now if it is legal to use one, use it if you want. Is it hurting the duck population? I dont know that. I do think the most damage being done to the duck population is being done by illegal acts like hunting baited areas, shooting over you limit,etc. 
 Now alot of new people use them because they are just learning how to duck hunt. Now I am not knocking the new people. I help out new people every year by teaching them what I know about the sport. I think it helps them out to get started.  If they watch duck hunting on tv, they see guys use mojos.  If people would help others learn, respect others and people would learn what thier gun can do, would make it alot better hunting. 
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2011)

*Larry is dead Right*



Larry Young Jr said:


> My .02 in this debate is If you use 1 or you dont is up to you. I use them now and then.  Now if it is legal to use one, use it if you want. Is it hurting the duck population? I dont know that. I do think the most damage being done to the duck population is being done by illegal acts like hunting baited areas, shooting over you limit,etc.
> Now alot of new people use them because they are just learning how to duck hunt. Now I am not knocking the new people. I help out new people every year by teaching them what I know about the sport. I think it helps them out to get started.  If they watch duck hunting on tv, they see guys use mojos.  If people would help others learn, respect others and people would learn what thier gun can do, would make it alot better hunting.
> Good Luck and be safe
> Larry


 It is the outlaws that are ruining our sport. Roost shooting, baiting and over the limit.


----------



## vrooom (May 28, 2011)

Still haven't said I hate the things...just prefer not to use them and in my experience they aren't necessary.
And emu, since you want to beat that irrellevant dead horse, no I don't use a GPS when I'm hunting.
If you use them, it's fine and it's whatever, but don't claim that they are neccessary and get upset because other people don't need them.


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Still haven't said I hate the things...just prefer not to use them and in my experience they aren't necessary.
> And emu, since you want to beat that irrellevant dead horse, no I don't use a GPS when I'm hunting.
> If you use them, it's fine and it's whatever, but don't claim that they are neccessary and get upset because other people don't need them.



We all still love you man. That is what this is about. We want to here what you think.


----------



## emusmacker (May 28, 2011)

BA17 said:


> I don't really understand this post.  It seems that some folks are bitter because they choose not to hunt with a SWD and  then some newbie buys one and sets up next to him and steals "his" ducks that he worked for.  One of the main things I don't uderstand is where do you draw the line on what is acceptible technology to use duck hunting?  Do you use a gun?  Do you use decoys? Do you have a duck call? Do you use a boat?  Do you use waders?  My point is this:  at some point all of these items completely revolutionized duck hunting and made it where more people could kill more ducks.  So why is the SWD the most evil thing ever?  Instead of discouraging a new duck hunter from using a SWD why don't you help him and encourage him to also take up predador hunting?  Explain to him how killing predators will help with duck numbers.
> 
> I don't know where y'all hunt and I am by no means a duck master, but what I have learned is that you have to work to kill ducks.  Whether you are in a GA swamp or in NE Arkasas you will not kill ducks if you don't do the work.  You can put a SWD in a walmart parking lot and it does not guarantee that ducks will come to it.  You still have to be where the ducks want to be.  I have yet to see a duck try to land where he did not want to land.  Some days they respond to the SWD and some days they want nothing to do with them.  I think it is the same with decoys and jerk strings.  You have to watch the ducks and respond to what they want to see.  Further, you still have to shoot them.  I have a couple of SWD and have yet to see a duck fly in and wave a white flag.
> 
> I may be in the minority here, but it is necessary that we bring new blood into the outdoor sports.  The number of hunting and fishing license applications have steadily dropped in the last 10 years.  If a newbie wants to buy some SWD's to make it a little more fun for himself (and hopefully his kids) then more power to him.  I have hunted with Greg and can confirm the number of ducks his club is killing.  I was a memeber there the year before last and we killed 3 banded ducks in a 3-4 day span, but we still had to work for it.   I am by no means a very good duck hunter, but what I lack in experience, I make up with enthusiasm.  We should encourage hunters to get out there and have positive experiences in the outdoors instead of chastizing them on the internet.  The more hunters we have, the more land that get preserved for hunting purposes and the more money that will go towards "our" conservation efforts.  If we continue to loose hunters then the dollars will go to groups like P.E.W., PETA, etc. and the land will either be developed or turned into bird sanctuaries.



BA17, possibly one of the greatest posts so far. You summed it all up. Bringing new guys into the world of waterfowling.

Vroom, I am no mad by any means, why would I be?  Just wanted to know if you thought that a person that uses a gps is a goober.  I don't need on either, I have woodsmanship that my daddy taught me many years ago. Just thought it funny that you mentioned the "being a goober" thing.  As Killer said, we still love you bro, and don't worry bout us rookie duckers, we still learning.


----------



## laneb (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing works all the time, but I use them and have seem them make the difference in getting some ducks and not pulling the trigger. sometimes they pay no attention. I don't think I have seen ducks flare from them, but I suppose after they see them enough they might. I have used the mojo dove before I got the mallard and had woodies and mergansers light beside it.


----------



## Triple BB (Jun 30, 2011)

vrooom said:


> I've never used one.  Besides the epilepsy it would give me, I'd feel like too big of a goober if I had to rely on a bunch of electronics to kill a duck.



thank you. Amen...


----------



## Skyjacker (Jun 30, 2011)

From my experience, mojo's make birds more weary.  I have 5 of them and they stay in the bag.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2011)

*it all depends where you hunt*



Triple BB said:


> thank you. Amen...


 I use mine in salt water and the next stop past my last decoy is Africa.


----------

